# Capone 13 weeks to 9.5 months (pic Heavy)



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

My little guy really did start as the ugly duckling. He had majorly down pasterns and we didn't know if they would ever come up...but they have! I am now proud to say he is a very good looking boy! So for anyone who has a pup with down pasterns, don't ever give up there is hope for them!

13 Weeks
















Down Pasterns


4 months









5 months











6 months - Up on his feet but still very down









6 months









7.5 months









8 months









9 months


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

very good lookin


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow. He did turn out handsome.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks  We were definitely worried about his feet for awhile but they seem to have corrected themselves.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

He's beautiful! So glad to hear his pasterns have straightened up.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes Capone is a very handsome boy, but I looked and I never did see an ugly duckling!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

What a great looking pup, and love the name!!! First K-9 I ever met was a Capone..


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Capone is a handsome boy! Oh boy, you gotta love those ears.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

I should have kept track of all the funny comments I got about them. People were really concerned that he was going to look like that forever...and then you get the GSD lovers who were like "awww gotta love that stage" haha


----------

